# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  تابعی که ب.م.م را محاسبه کند

## saeed7474

سلام دوستان
تابعی که بزرگترین مخرج مشترک رو به صورت بازگشتی محاسبه کنه لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## majesticsoft

> سلام دوستان
> تابعی که بزرگترین مخرج مشترک رو به صورت بازگشتی محاسبه کنه لطفا راهنمایی کنید.


def BMM(a,b):
    if a==b:
        print('BMM=',a)
    elif a<b:
        print('a<b')
    else:
        r=a/b
        t=b*int(r)
        if a==t:
            print('BMM=',b)
        else:
            b2=a-t
            a=b
            BMM(a,b2)
a=input('a=')
b=input('b=')
BMM(int(a),int(b))

----------

